# Best way to clean these wheels



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

My Rohana RC10 wheels have got pitting on the chrome plate/dish.

Have used wheel cleaner but with no luck

What is the best way to clean them, get rid of the marks?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

An iron remover may help 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

OMG, what profile tyres are on those!


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I would start with something like Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.
PH-neutral, removes iron contaminants and also a degreaser for "normal" dirt.
Use a soft brush to help agitate stubborn areas and rinse with high pressure.

https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-wheel


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Judging by the corrosion on areas of the face i suspect you'll only see minimal improvements with even a mild fall out remover, and/or clay bar. You really need to start looking at a refurb (i also see you still have the rusty tuner bolts you asked about almost a year ago)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The definition of pitting is "make a hollow or indentation in the surface of." 

If they have been pitted you wont remove it as its a physical hole in the surface of the wheel.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

what these last two guys said. Can see the 'beetle track' lines on the faces of the spoke which you'll not get rid of with a product mate so as percymon said you're really going to need to look at getting them refurbished professionally pal. sorry buddy.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive tried billberry wheel cleaner.

Thing is they cannot be split and most companies i have been to cannot refurb them as the dish is a chrome plate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Gazwas said:


> OMG, what profile tyres are on those!


235 30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

percymon said:


> Judging by the corrosion on areas of the face i suspect you'll only see minimal improvements with even a mild fall out remover, and/or clay bar. You really need to start looking at a refurb (i also see you still have the rusty tuner bolts you asked about almost a year ago)


Yep have sprayed them black now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

shame mate, but you might have to consider changing to a powder coat or something like that? Could always trial using plastidip to see if you like it, then peel it off again if not?

I used to have some polished stainless steel wheels and when they went a bit off I used a load of metal polish and rotating polishing pad on my drill which worked reasonably well on the steel but not sure if it would work on a chrome plate.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

vsideboy said:


> shame mate, but you might have to consider changing to a powder coat or something like that? Could always trial using plastidip to see if you like it, then peel it off again if not?
> 
> I used to have some polished stainless steel wheels and when they went a bit off I used a load of metal polish and rotating polishing pad on my drill which worked reasonably well on the steel but not sure if it would work on a chrome plate.


I like the chrome/mirror finish so dont want to powder coat or plasti dip.

Which polishinh pad on drill did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

No worries mate, was trying to think of alternative options for you other than getting them all re-chromed.

Because mine were flat faced I got away with using a drill mounted foam pad that I got in one of the farecla scratch repair kits, but because you're looking at the inside of the rim you'll probably be better off with some of these shaped foam drill attachments maybe?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SPTA-Foam-Polishing-Shaped-Wheels/dp/B01JIZ8586

Polish I used was megs nxt all metal polish
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-Generation-Metal-Polysh-142g/dp/B0009U7Y14

but there are tons of different chrome specific polishes out there pal, I would assume most people would recommend autosol as a good make of metal polish?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autosol-Chrome-Polish-Aluminium-Cleaner/dp/B0079JWF94

(I'm not affiliated with any of these, it's just easier to find examples on amazon.) 

You can see the wheels on these, the face of the wheel had a special polished stainless steel vaneer that was bonded to the rim.


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Cheers will look at some online need to get something that will fit in between the spokes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

